# Dark Horse - Your favourite under-hyped vaping product!



## Timwis (20/4/20)

With plenty of RTA's, RDA's, mods etc given loads of hype and others that are very popular i thought it would be interesting to see what vaping product people have and love which have gone under the radar?

Mine would be the Triton Mini which i still rate as my favourite MTL stock coil tank but it got swallowed up by all the Nautilus hype and very few bought it, cracking tank!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (20/4/20)

Some might disagree with thy 'hype' given to this product but i truly feel the reload x rda did not receive the attention it deserves, to date it is the most flavourful dual coil rda and the best for squonking, the airflow is a bit noisy and the silly sized drip tip is a pain but for the flavour i get off makes up for these flaws.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (20/4/20)

Jengz said:


> Some might disagree with thy 'hype' given to this product but i truly feel the reload x rda did not receive the attention it deserves, to date it is the most flavourful dual coil rda and the best for squonking, the airflow is a bit noisy and the silly sized drip tip is a pain but for the flavour i get off makes up for these flaws.


I still love my reload x rda and totally agree with your statement.i have many rdas and rtas, the reload x still takes it for the flavor, however I have a Profile rda and that wins on the mesh side of life... rta is definitely going to be the fatality m25 with the reload coming as a close second place.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/20)

For me it has to be the Exvape Expromizer v4 mtl rta. I think only two vape shops had stock in South Africa when it came out. There was no hype and it got lost under the radar.

I am just glad I got my hands on one when it came out,because it is an AWESOME MTL tank and I love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (20/4/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> For me it has to be the Exvape Expromizer v4 mtl rta. I think only two vape shops had stock in South Africa when it came out. There was no hype and it got lost under the radar.
> 
> I am just glad I got my hands on one when it came out,because it is an AWESOME MTL tank and I love it.


Yes absolutely agree, i only have a few high end atty's but would put that in the same league without the hefty price tag!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/20)

Lovely thread @Timwis !

For me it’s probably my Rose MTL RTA

- gorgeous flavour
- lovely tight MTL draw with one hole open
- very occasional dribble but overall very well behaved on the leaking front
- fair size tank - I estimate about 3ml - easy to fill
- easy to coil and wick

Am surprised not much was spoken about this one 

Thanks to @BumbleBee for suggesting it to me. He was spot on

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/4/20)

Without a doubt, I would go for the tvl Delta Revenant squonk mod.

I think that it was missed out on because of extremely limited marketing, as well as the Topside hype around the time it was released.

It has a long list of positive features but I will single out only two. The best fill system by far, and great push to squonk.

IMO it only has two real negatives. It is heavy and not very pretty (I personally don't give a tinkers about the looks). 

In the time before decent flavour producing RTAs many squonkers missed out on a great piece of kit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/4/20)

Not a RDA or mod or such, but my Tesiyi 18650 batteries. These things give their all until the last drop of power. Other batteries start losing power around 40% even (*cough* Sony VTC 5 *cough*) but with these, I only know there is a loss of power when my mod tells me there is 0% battery life left. And they last longer than all the other batteries I have. So sad that I only have one pair of them, but will definitely look to buy some more if I can find them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal (20/4/20)

Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm (used as a dripper, I don't squonk). Has been in daily use for years, as opposed to many "hyped" rdas I have purchased that are now residing in a draw. The Vandy Vape Kensei RTA also came and went with little fanfare but is an excellent performer that I use on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (20/4/20)

Mine has to be the little Arctic Dolphin Hector. I bought it because it was cheap, a dual coil and I thought it would be good for me to practice on for DIY coils and wicking. Turns out that the flavour I get from this for ADV is spot on. It does not chew batteries and it fits my Mechman 80W tube, My Pico's and Pico Dual. Holds a good amount of juice and does not chew it too badly.
Yeah OK it has it's quirks, drip tip is a bit weird as is the bottom airflow with its non adjustable ring, but overall it does what it says on the packet and that's all I need.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (20/4/20)

For me its the Apocalypse RDA, have yet to find something that can knocked it off the dual rda trophy spot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/4/20)

For me it has to be the savour RTA. The threading locks up on the painted one but you can bottom fill. 

I gave mine to my mate and he had it stolen. It's a bit pricey to replace but I'll definitely get another.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (20/4/20)

Silver said:


> Lovely thread @Timwis !
> 
> For me it’s probably my Rose MTL RTA
> 
> ...


Surprised the Rose isn't a big seller in yorshire, UK!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (20/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Without a doubt, I would go for the tvl Delta Revenant squonk mod.
> 
> I think that it was missed out on because of extremely limited marketing, as well as the Topside hype around the time it was released.
> 
> ...


Love my Delta and the lack of marketing was very strange it was almost as if they didn't want people to know it existed, they certainly had no intentions of it being massed produced. The Topside fans say it's better due to it's top-fill but with the Delta as you know it's just filled via a valve from outside the device, get's my vote!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## swisscheese (21/4/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Without a doubt, I would go for the tvl Delta Revenant squonk mod.
> 
> I think that it was missed out on because of extremely limited marketing, as well as the Topside hype around the time it was released.
> 
> ...


I would love to get my paws on one of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/20)

Silver said:


> Lovely thread @Timwis !
> 
> For me it’s probably my Rose MTL RTA
> 
> ...


Have to agree on the Rose MTL rta, absolutely great flavour, like mine for the fruits, they just pop up and hit you in the tastebuds, and a great addition to any mod, and super easy to build and use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/4/20)

Another mod which missed the bus is the Artery Hive. I won one in a competition a year and a half ago (thanks @Hooked ). I would not have bought the mod because it went under the hype radar. Only a couple of the big reviewers got it.

I have used it almost every day for 18 months. It has never missed a beat and I have abused it more than most people would.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

